# Who had giant parachuting spiders in 2022?



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

LOL, DoMyOwn and all the other publicly traded chem solution places' stocks are probably gonna skyrocket, come Monday market time! :lol:

Three. Inches. Long. :shock:

"_Giant parachuting spiders could show up along the entire East Coast of the United States, according to some scientists.
Originally from Japan, the 3-inch long Joro Spider made its way first to Georgia and has begun to slowly spread out_."

https://www.wbaltv.com/article/joro-spiders-east-coast/39324994?utm_campaign=snd-autopilot&fbclid=IwAR3f1jFnAl2C1JRV6Dk2ZNvQ0HFoPc_hOSvm_RHZZtysj4dqq2GtbQsecEI#


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

I heard stories about the guys stationed in Iraq keeping a shotgun handy for camel spiders.
I am not to squeamish about bugs I used to catch and sell hellgrammites (dobson fly larvae) and sell them to the local bait shop as a kid on the east coast.
If those things make it to Wisconsin though I might start carrying a .22lr with birdshot in the yard.


----------

